# Android App



## Takar110 (18. Jul 2016)

Hi Leute, 

ich möchte gerne meine erste eigene App schreiben. 
Es soll ein Jum'N'Run Spiel werden. Jetzt frage ich mich, wie fange ich an..? 
Den ersten Entwurf des Spiels habe ich bereits. Allerdings in Swing....

Wie mache ich daraus eine vernünftige Android-App? 
Und wenn ich es neu machen muss, mit welcher Bibliothek am besten?


----------



## kiwara (18. Jul 2016)

Nun, da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Entweder mit einer Game Engine wie Unity (ist kein Java, sollte aber egal sein) oder mit der Library LibGDX.


----------



## Fulumbler (8. Dez 2016)

Wenn du in Java und 3D programmieren möchtest, ich auch die JMonkeyEngine einen Blick wert.
Ansonsten libGDX


----------

